# Ground Bacon



## bluebombersfan (Apr 11, 2011)

Does anyone have a good recipe for ground bacon?  I still have a bunch of venison and would really like to try making ground bacon but can't seem to find a recipe.  Anyone try using the hi mountain BBB cure on venison??


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 11, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe for ground bacon?  I still have a bunch of venison and would really like to try making ground bacon but can't seem to find a recipe.  Anyone try using the hi mountain BBB cure on venison??


You need to search for:
Beef Bacon or Venison Bacon

Here's my thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/100106/beef-bacon

Bear has a good recipe too

If you use ground meat and mix in the cure, you don't use as much cure as solid meat.

Todd


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 12, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> You need to search for:
> Beef Bacon or Venison Bacon
> 
> Here's my thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/100106/beef-bacon
> ...




 That looks great!!!  That is exactly what I would like to make but can't find a recipe.  I did contact Curley's but it will cost me about 25$ to ship of the seasoning.  I was hoping someone would have a recipe they would be willing to share.


----------

